# Gh, Igf1 and Insulin discussed with Rich Piana



## Big-John (Jul 3, 2013)

gh igf1 insulin - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 3, 2013)

interesting video, i always look at his videos but i`m not sure if i should believe to what he says...


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 4, 2013)

Grrrr I hate admitting it but rich piana knows what hes talking about. And I respect the fact that he can admit to using all the Gear and peptides and stuff.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 4, 2013)

Good post big john. For a guy like me who doesn't know a lot about hgh and stuff like IGF1, these videos help gain knowledge without asking newbie questions on the board and getting blasted lol and annoying people with questions  thanks man.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 4, 2013)

IMO There are no stupid questions...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 4, 2013)

Big-John said:


> IMO There are no stupid questions...



Not true! There's a plenty of fuck tards out there LoL.


"Hey brah- if I juice will I like beat up every one and get all homicidal... Or just get a bunch of hot chicks?"

I see questions like this on some of the bigger boards-


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 5, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Not true! There's a plenty of fuck tards out there LoL.
> 
> 
> "Hey brah- if I juice will I like beat up every one and get all homicidal... Or just get a bunch of hot chicks?"
> ...



ahahaah LMAO


----------



## Big-John (Jul 5, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Not true! There's a plenty of fuck tards out there LoL.
> 
> 
> "Hey brah- if I juice will I like beat up every one and get all homicidal... Or just get a bunch of hot chicks?"
> ...



Thats true lol.. But if someone is serious and trying to learn then I dont mind any questions but yeah there are plenty of idiots.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 7, 2013)

His Info Is a little off in areas...especially his belief that injecting gh or igf in stomach fat causes distended stomachs, but a good video overall.  He has knowledge and good information for many users.


----------

